#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  心理諮商討論版版主申請

## 白袍狐仙

有鑒於加入此BBS已經兩年
都是收穫而未付出
感到深深慚愧。

適逢心理諮商版開版
貧道自認自己的EQ還不錯
希望能夠近一己之力幫助眾版友

所以希望狼王能給此機會。
感謝。

----------


## 狼王白牙

稍微研究了一下白袍狐仙在版面上的發文比例

在心情版上的回文率還挺高的

那麼就讓白袍狐仙試著管理看看，敬請以協助版友的態度去管理這個版面。

----------

